# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  HP Pavilion dv7

## andyferraristi

Παιδιά καλημέρα,

μήπως έχει κάποιος υπόψη του link ώστε να κατεβάσω σχηματικό για το παραπάνω LapTop ???
Το Service Manual το έχω κατεβάσει, αλλά στο σχηματικό δυσκολεύομαι.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## xrhstos1978

καλημέρα  τι πρόβλημα εχει?

----------


## atsio

DV7 υπάρχουν πολλά. Πρέπει να μας πεις ποιο board (είναι τυπωμένο πάνω στο board π.χ. LA-4092p, DAOUT12 και λοιπά)

----------


## andyferraristi

> καλημέρα  τι πρόβλημα εχει?


Αυτός  που μου το έφερε προκειμένου να επιτύχει σωστή επαφή του DC Plug το  κουνούσε δεξιά αριστερά, μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή μάλλον από το κούνημα  (ή ότι άλλο ενδεχομένως του έκανε, γιατί σημειωτέων δεν είναι και ο πιο  "ευγενικός" χρήστης του κόσμου), έπαψε να δουλεύει. Αυτό εγώ το είδα  όταν του αντικατέστησα το Plug από τη μεριά του LapTop.
είμαι σχεδόν  βέβαιος ότι κάτι βραχυκύκλωσε στην MB, και θέλω να το δω (όσο μπορώ  βέβαια γιατί η μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου είναι μηδενική σε θέματα  επισκευών σε πλακέτα).




> DV7 υπάρχουν πολλά. Πρέπει να μας πεις ποιο board (είναι τυπωμένο πάνω στο board π.χ. LA-4092p, DAOUT12 και λοιπά)


Ok, αύριο που θα έχω πρόσβαση (γιατί βρίσκεται στο εργαστήριο, στη δουλειά μου) θα κοιτάξω και θα γράψω ...

----------


## Hary Dee

Ανδρέα είναι αυτονόητο βέβαια, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα κοίταξες και το τροφοδοτικό για κομμένο καλώδιο (που με το πέρα-δώθε πότε παίζει πότε όχι).

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.

Ο κωδικός που αναγράφεται στην πλακέτα είναι:

LA-4082P
Rev: 1.0

Σε πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο google, βρήκα τα παρακάτω Links:

http://www.smdcode.com/media/service...schematics.pdf

και

http://www.s-manuals.com/motherboard/compal_la-4082p

Μου κάνουν ???






> Ανδρέα είναι αυτονόητο βέβαια, αλλά φαντάζομαι  ότι θα κοίταξες και το τροφοδοτικό για κομμένο καλώδιο (που με το  πέρα-δώθε πότε παίζει πότε όχι).


Μου είναι δύσκολο να μετρήσω το φιισάκι του τροφοδοτικού (είναι το τριπλό), αλλά έχω δύο τροφοδοτικά εκ των οποίων το ένα είναι γνήσιο DELL (από άλλο LapTop στο οποίο έχω εμπιστοσύνη (το δικό του είναι κινεζιά) ...

----------


## atsio

Και βέβαια σου κάνουν

----------


## andyferraristi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά ...

----------


## agis68

βεβαια οταν κάποιος κουνάει πέρα-δώθε ενα βύσμα, το πιο φυσιολογικό είναι να έσπασε, ράγισε, κλπ οχι ο κοννεκτορας του τροφοδοτικού που κακό δεν κανει να το ελέγξεις με ενα πολύμετρο. Αυτό που μάλλον είναι το πιθανό το βύσμα, ή πλακετα που δινει τροφοδοσία στη μητρική να ράγισε ή ακόμη καπου να έγινε βραχυκύκλωμα.....ελεξέτα όλα αυτά και τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## andyferraristi

> βεβαια οταν κάποιος κουνάει πέρα-δώθε ενα βύσμα, το πιο φυσιολογικό είναι να έσπασε, ράγισε, κλπ οχι ο κοννεκτορας του τροφοδοτικού που κακό δεν κανει να το ελέγξεις με ενα πολύμετρο. Αυτό που μάλλον είναι το πιθανό το βύσμα, ή πλακετα που δινει τροφοδοσία στη μητρική να ράγισε ή ακόμη καπου να έγινε βραχυκύκλωμα.....ελεξέτα όλα αυτά και τα ξαναλέμε


Να σου πω. Με το ζόρι που του έδωσε έσπασε το πλαστικό που έχει ανάμεσα στις δύο επαφές των περίπου 19 Volt (όπως σου έγραψα έχει το τριπλό βύσμα). Επίσης το θυλικό δεν βρίσκεται απ' ευθείας πάνω στην πλακέτα, αλλά παρεμβάλεται καλώδιο (κάτι σαν αυτό: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Jack-Powe...-/221262352910). Όταν είδα (αμέσως μετά την αλλαγή του Jack) ότι το LapTop δεν ανταποκρίνεται, παρατήρησα το παλιό Jack, και τότε ανακάλυψα το σπάσιμο, καθώς και ένα αμυδρό "άρπαγμα" στο pin της εσωτερικής επαφής του Jack. Γι αυτόν τον λόγο θεωρώ ότι μάλλον έχω να κάνω με πιθανό βραχυκύκλωμα. Βέβαια, θα μου πείτε ότι το πιθανότερο (εάν μιλάμε όντως για βραχυκύκλωμα) θα ήταν να καταστραφεί το τροφοδοτικό, και θα έχετε και δίκιο. Αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι το σημείο (τροφοδοσία) από το οποίο ούτως ή άλλως θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσω να ψάχνω. Άντε και ο Θεός βοηθός ...

----------


## andyferraristi

Λοιπόν παιδιά έχω νεότερα. Το LapTop δεν είχε απολύτως τίποτε (πέρα από την ανάγκη αντικατάστασης του Dc Socket). Από εκεί και πέρα την πάτησα σαν αρχάριος (ή και χαζός, γιατί όχι ???) ... Εξηγούμαι:

Το τροφοδοτικό που συνόδευε το LapTop (η κινεζιά δηλαδή) είχε κομένα όλα του τα καλώδια εξόδου (ακόμα και του Common), στο φισάκι από το πολύ το κούνα - κούνα που του έκανε ο κάτοχος. Αλλάχθηκε, και όλα μια χαρά.
Η απειρία μου (ή και βλακεία όπως προείπα) εστιάζεται στο γεγονός ότι δεν μέτρησα ποτέ, αλλά απλά δοκίμαζα με το Power On του LapTop (το οποίο φυσικά δεν ανταποκρινόταν). Επιπλέον δοκίμαζα και με το DELL τροφοδοτικό, στο οποίο όμως για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο ΔΕΝ έχω τα 19V στο εσωτερικό pin. Το DELL LapTop μου ωστόσο λειτουργεί κανονικά (και φορτίζει) χωρίς να το ενδιαφέρει αυτή η τάση όμως  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: . 
Σήμερα που ξεκίνησα τις μετρήσεις (επιτέλους), ανακάλυψα κι εγώ την "στραβή" (για να το πω κομψά), άλλαξα το καλώδιο (πάντα έχω ένα κάβα γι αυτό το άτομο), και όλα τέλεια (μέχρι την επόμενη φορά) ...

Εν κατακλείδι, θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους θερμά για την υποστήριξη σας ...

----------

